# It's gonna take time -- LOL



## Bill Gruby (Apr 3, 2018)

For those that are unaware, I stepped down as Global Moderator on Easter Sunday. I have held the position for five years or longer, can't remember when I started. I did it for only one reason, I was getting tired and needed a break.
 It has been a pleasure doing this job and I leave it with no ill feelings toward anyone. New Moderators were added and it was time, that's all.
 I am now officially just another Bozo on the bus.

 "Bill Gruby"


----------



## David S (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks for your contributions Bill.  You and the team have kept this forum the friendly place to hang out that it is.

David


----------



## dlane (Apr 3, 2018)

X2^


----------



## cathead (Apr 3, 2018)

Bill Gruby said:


> For those that are unaware, I stepped down as Global Moderator on Easter Sunday. I have held the position for five years or longer, can't remember when I started. I did it for only one reason, I was getting tired and needed a break.
> It has been a pleasure doing this job and I leave it with no ill feelings toward anyone. New Moderators were added and it was time, that's all.
> I am now officially just another Bozo on the bus.
> 
> "Bill Gruby"



Just a note to thank you for all your contributions to the site and for helping me get my photos posted properly.


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks, Bill!  Stick around and keep helping us...


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm not going anywhere Bob.  LOL

 "Billy G"


----------



## kvt (Apr 3, 2018)

You can still help us out by helping us figure out what we are doing. Again thanks for your work in the last few years.  I know it can take some time and effort to do..


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks Bill ,


----------



## DHarris (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks Bill!  Enjoy your new found freedom!  (but keep helping us with machining questions/answers!)


----------



## westerner (Apr 3, 2018)

Thank You, Bill! I have not been here too long, but surely did notice your influence. And as a lifelong "bozo on the bus", I gotta say- WELCOME! It is a fun ride!


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 4, 2018)

Bill, thanks for all your service.  Enjoy your ne role.


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 4, 2018)

x 10 Thanks Bill. Mike


----------



## NEL957 (May 5, 2018)

Bill
Thank you for all you contributed over the years now you can get to chip making.
CONGRATULATION.
Nelson


----------



## MarkM (May 5, 2018)

Thanks for all your efforts and time taken from your daily life.  I would think it would be a much bigger undertaking then we can ever imagine.  Many thanks!


----------

